# HELP!!!! how to use DDR400 RAM with INTEL 845GVSR



## sonumittal (Nov 26, 2008)

hi
   can somebody tell me how can i use DDR400 512 MB SIMMTRONICS RAM on my INTEL original 845GVSR motherboard. Do i need to use overclocking? or  is there any other way to do tihs thing? Since on my motherborad box the following sentence is written "supports SDRAM / DDR RAM 200 266 333". I am confused whether i can use DDR400 with this board.....
help me....
i wanna upgrade my RAM from 256 MB to 512 MB......
i have P4 2.4 GHz pro and Original intel 845GVSR motherboard.....
suggest me solution.....


----------



## Ishan (Nov 27, 2008)

i think u can...coz
i have same mobo as urs and intel Celeron 320
i use 2 modules in parallel
1)256 MB DDR333 166 MHz PC2700 
2)256 MB DDR400 200 Mhz PC3200


----------

